# Making lime wine using juice.



## brokenkettle (May 19, 2010)

Hope someone has some background in this. I'd like to have a go at making lime wine, but all the recipes I find refer to using "x" amount of limes. The fruit is from our lime tree in Mexico, and of course one cannot bring whole fruit across the border, only juice. So, help me out, lime wine gurus! What's your guesstimate to make a five gallon carboy's worth of lime wine, given the fact that the original limes were of "average" size and juiciness?


----------



## pwrose (May 19, 2010)

you will need 96oz of lime juice, since you cant bring the fruit back across the border I give you the amount of juice. Others might be able to help you out a little better, but thats what I would say for juice. I would think it would take the same amount of lime that it does lemon for making the skeeter pee. Corrcet me if I'm wrong gurus.


----------



## Boyd (May 19, 2010)

Made 5 gallons using the Skeeter Pee recipe.

Turned out simmular to Skeeter Pee.

I didn't add enough sugar before bottling so it has some pucker power.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 19, 2010)

Fresh squeezed lime juice might also have more potency than stuff that's been bottled, pasturized, and sitting on a shelf for a year. You can start with 96 ounces, but I would add half along with the sugar and then taste. Then add a little and taste. Keep adding until it tastes like a drinkable beverage that's a little on the sweet side. Too much lime and you'll have an impossible ferment and an acid bomb if it does ferment.


----------



## brokenkettle (May 19, 2010)

*how much lime juice for five gallons?*

Thanks for the direction. I tend to agree that beginning with half the juice and "inching" forward is a good idea. And I have just enough juice to handle around five gallons. 

The plan is to ferment the juice out, then tinker a bit. Jack Keller does a margarita like wine with a lime base. I've never been averse to a good margarita!


----------



## NSwiner (May 20, 2010)

I have a batch started right now using Realime juice . Just so I didn't have to open the third bottle and keep it from getting to strong I used 100ml of lemon juice to start it .I checked this morning and the top is covered in foam  .I didn't use a slurry this time because I didn't want any off taste in finished product .I plan on addding mint when I put it in the carboy to make it taste like a mojito .

Just a little note I had to add extra sugar to get it sg - 1.070 .So like Lon said I will probably be adding more at sweetening time .


----------

